# Question about almost overheating



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

My stanza was almost overheating constantly, by this I mean the temp would stay at about 3/4 to hot and if it sat at a red light too long it would get slightly higher and stall... I took out the thermostat and now at least it stays cool while driving, but still got pretty warm when idling and would stall here and there when a light stayed red for more than a minute or two... I noticed that when it is idling, the radiator fan kicks on when it gets to about the 3/4 to hot mark, runs for about 5 seconds then turns off, then it has to kick right back on a couple minutes later... is this normal? It seems like my other cars have always run the fan quite a bit during an idle, keeping the temp at about 1/4, and would turn on at the halfway point rather than 3/4...

Thanks


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

mchoffa said:


> My stanza was almost overheating constantly, by this I mean the temp would stay at about 3/4 to hot and if it sat at a red light too long it would get slightly higher and stall... I took out the thermostat and now at least it stays cool while driving, but still got pretty warm when idling and would stall here and there when a light stayed red for more than a minute or two... I noticed that when it is idling, the radiator fan kicks on when it gets to about the 3/4 to hot mark, runs for about 5 seconds then turns off, then it has to kick right back on a couple minutes later... is this normal? It seems like my other cars have always run the fan quite a bit during an idle, keeping the temp at about 1/4, and would turn on at the halfway point rather than 3/4...
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like maybe a temp sensor


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nissan is a little different about their temp gauges...usually you don't have to start worrying till after 3/4 or once you're in the red. Your problems could be the switch not turning on the fan correctly or the radiator could be dirty. Could simply be just the coolant being old or wrong mix.


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

you should also check on if you have a loose fan belt.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Warm runners!*

I think stanza's like to run warm..thats why in gonna drop in the cai!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

StanzanaianNate said:


> I think stanza's like to run warm..thats why in gonna drop in the cai!



Unless your current intake is right on the exhaust manifold a "Cold Air Intake" won't change your engine temp and I doubt you'd feel much power difference *unless*  you're going to bigger freer intake *with*  freer exhaust. Even then you won't drop engine temp much. And in all actuallity you want the engine to run warm if you plan to drive it long. 200*F is just about right. If you really feel the need to go lower just get a 180* thermostat...might make a littler more power but i doubt you'd really feel it


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

You could try installing a cooler thermostat.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

at the moment i have no thermostat in because it ran hot all the time, now at least it stays cool sometimes (except at idle). I need to get a new one soon...


----------



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like your radiator is partialy clogged.


----------

